# Clueless-Living room ideas?



## vicpet (Apr 13, 2011)

Beautiful color choice! Not only is green a peaceful earth tone but it is also pretty neutral. Beige, Yellow, Brown, Orange, Blue, Black, White, and of course various shades of Red go very well with green. It sort of depends on the overall look you are trying to achieve, traditional, contemporary.... etc. I'm a little eclectic myself and love to try different things. Sometimes bringing in the furniture pieces and other favotite things you know you for sure will be using in the room can sometimes inspire your second color choice.


----------



## dawg803 (Mar 17, 2011)

*reply*

I was in a similar situation a few months ago.. based on what you said I would say use beige, kaki, and brown accents. I bought some bronze spray paint and painted some picture frames and it looked really nice. Good luck!


----------



## GuruClay (Apr 27, 2011)

Maybe a Sisal rug would work well for you. I was also in a similar situation a few months back. 

I moved into a new place and didn't know what to do with my new bedroom. I searched and searched for help - tried to find an interior decorator but most wanted to charge over $80/hr and I had a sub $1000 total budget. In the end I posted on some of the interior design schools in SF and found a young interior designer that does some decorating on the side. 

So far, I stuck to more neutral tones, but I know how hard it is figuring out a palette and working with it. One thing I learned though is that accessories really help, things like pillows or choosing an accent color that works well with you olive green and dark wood (maybe yellow?) that you can use for picture frames, vases, pillows, etc.


----------

